# Peptinex, Optimental



## aksturmp05 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello. My fiance suffers from chronic IBS. We have been attempting to gether elemental diets (as recommended by her GI specialist) in order to allow her digestive system some time to heal, butwe basically hit two stumbling blocks.We got a fair amount of Peptinex DT. This stuff is for tubefeeding, not for regular oral ingestion as it's not flavored, so, we got the wrong stuff and can't use it.We got a fair batch of Optimental (vanilla) which was for oraluse, but she's not keen on the taste. Basically, I'm hoping to getrid of these to anyone who either is interested in buying these offus at a greatly reduced price, or someone who might be interested intrading for Peptinex vanilla (or any other flavor, as long as it's the peptinex made for oral ingestion). The Optimental due date is Feb 2005, though it will last for anadditional 4-6 months past the due date before the flavor starts tochange and the stuff goes bad (this is according the the person Ipurchased from). The Peptinex dt expiration dates are July 2005 fora nearly full case of 8.45 fl oz and Aug 2005 for 6 x 33.8 fl ozdrip containers. Any interested parties, please contact me at my e-mail. Thanks.~Brad


----------

